# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  plus de smiley

## beapat

j'ai plus les smiley, ni dans réponse rapide ni dans avancé.
y'a pas mort d'homme, mais ca me manque.
alors suis je la seule? j'ai regardé dans la profil si ca n'avait pas été décoché mais j'ai pas trouvé.

alors si ca vient de moi, comment je fais pour les récupéré?

----------


## bouletosse

Moi j'ai toujours mes Smiley  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanaga

Bonjour, essaye de vider le cache de ton explorateur dans un premier temps  ::

----------


## beapat

> Bonjour, essaye de vider le cache de ton explorateur dans un premier temps


merci, mais peu tu expliquer pour les nuls, merci

----------

